# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτικά Μουσεία και Πλοία > Ναυτικά Μουσεία Ελλάδος >  Μουσείο Ναυτικής Παράδοσης - Λήμνος

## triad

Σημαντικά δείγματα αρχαίων αντικειμένων, που είχαν ανελκυστεί κατά καιρούς από τους Κουταλιανούς σπογγαλιείς και δωρίθηκαν στη συνέχεια από τους ίδιους στην νέα τους πατρίδα, την Νέα Κούταλη της Λήμνου, παρουσιάζει το Μουσείο Ναυτικής Παράδοσης και Σπογγαλιείας Νέας Κούταλης Λήμνου, που εγκαινιάζεται την 1η Ιουλίου, στο πλαίσιο της Ναυτικής Εβδομάδος.

Πρόκειται για αμφορείς, που χρονολογούνται από τους αρχαϊκούς έως και τους βυζαντινούς χρόνους και προέρχονται από διάφορες περιοχές του Αιγαίου και της Μεσογείου (Κόρινθο, Χίο, Θάσο, Ρόδο, Λέσβο και των ακτών της Αδριατικής, της Ταραγωνίας, Βόρειας Ισπανίας και της Αιγύπτου).
Εντυπωσιακά είναι επίσης τα μολύβδινα εξαρτήματα ξύλινων αγκύρων, καθώς και ένας ικανός αριθμός εφυαλωμένων πινακίων με εγχάρακτες παραστάσεις, βυζαντινών χρόνων. 
Στο νέο Μουσείο αναβιώνει η ιστορία της μικρής αλλά σημαντικής Κούταλης της Προποντίδος έως και τον εκπατρισμό του 1922 και την εγκατάσταση των κατοίκων της στη Λήμνο.
Η έκθεση περιλαμβάνει κειμήλια και φωτογραφίες, στολές δυτών καθώς και εξαρτήματα σπογγαλιευτικών καϊκιών.
Η αρχαιολογική μελέτη των αντικειμένων της Συλλογής έγινε από την αρχαιολόγο της Εφορείας Εναλίων Αρχαιοτήτων (ΕΕΑ) Αγγελική Σίμωσι, η συντήρηση των αντικειμένων από τη συντηρήτρια της ΕΕΑ Σμαράγδα Συμεωνίδου, ενώ η μουσειολογική επιμέλεια της παρουσίασης του Μουσείου ανήκει στον αρχιτέκτονα Κων/νο Δαμιανίδη, εξειδικευμένο στην παραδοσιακή ναυπηγική.

www.in.gr

----------

